# Who can certify documents for SAQA Qualification Verification



## Letmein1 (Aug 16, 2015)

I am in the process of submitting foreign qualification verification online, the guidelines states that the documents must be certified, please can you let me know who can certify documents?
Also will degree certificate and mark sheets sufficient qualification?

Please guide.


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Letmein1 said:


> I am in the process of submitting foreign qualification verification online, the guidelines states that the documents must be certified, please can you let me know who can certify documents?
> Also will degree certificate and mark sheets sufficient qualification?
> 
> Please guide.


Hi Letmein? Are you in South Africa? In that case you can go to the nearest police station and have your documents certified there for free. If not you have to find out who is a commissioner of oaths in your country. Yes, you need a certified copy of your degree as well as a certified copy of your transcripts (with the subjects you completed for your degree).


----------



## Letmein1 (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi Klipspringer, 
I am in India, my guess is I can get documents certified by Notary Public/Lawyer.
Thank for a quick response.


----------



## shawshank.kodi (Feb 10, 2016)

Letmein1 said:


> Hi Klipspringer,
> I am in India, my guess is I can get documents certified by Notary Public/Lawyer.
> Thank for a quick response.


Hi,
Did you get the docs certified by Notary?? 
Cheers


----------



## mahi841 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi,

I have initiated critical skills visa for SA and am currently facing some problems during my first step - SAQA process itself. 

I have submitted all the documents listed in the website to SAQA last month. Tentative date given by SAQA was 4th Apr 16. They had replied me to send a Demand Draft of Rs.500 to my University in India. I have already done that 2 weeks back, but the university has still not sent the response.

I am continuously following up with them on call, but they switch me to different departments. The university has already received the DD, hence I wanted to know if anyone has faced such issue? Also, what kind of response SAQA expects from university? and which department in university will be able to give me the information?


Please reply this would be of great help.


----------



## devgujar (Feb 11, 2017)

mahi841 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have initiated critical skills visa for SA and am currently facing some problems during my first step - SAQA process itself.
> 
> ...



Hello mahi841,

Did you got your SAQA Done? I have sent my documents to SAQA Today and need some information regarding SAQA. Can you help me ? I am from Pune.


----------

